# Excalibur Dehydrator



## Homesteader at Heart (Aug 11, 2003)

I would like to hear from people who have an Excalibur dehydrator. What are the pros and cons? Do you feel it is worth the cost?


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

I have had my Excalibur for three years, great Dehydrator! It works very well, no tray rotating for most anything, and evenly dries. Since it has a fan, doesn't work well for very light herbs, for example. So, you would cut stalks w/leaves on them, dehydrate, then cut leaves off. I find it far easier to hang my herbs to dry on hooks (attached to cedar strips mounted on the ceiling of my drying room). My DH also built me 2 steel drying racks for either hanging clothes or herbs on (mounted to the ceiling).

The reasons I bought the Excalibur? Made in the USA, has a fan operates from the back, more evenly dehydrates, has a timer, and I can set the temperature. So, if I want to dehydrate something while I sleep, I can load it up, set the temp/timer, then go to bed. I dried all kinds of fruits & veggies in it. This year, I am planning on making jerky... As for comparing it to other dehydrators? It won on Consumer feedback hands down! Don't waste your money on "junk" as most others are, with few exceptions. Also, I ONLY buy USA MADE (!!!).

I'd recommend you buy the 9-tray, get a timer, and temp dial, too!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

If you are going to do alot of drying at one time it is worth it. I like to fill the entire thing, so it's good for jerky and when I get bags of bannanas for real cheep. It also is real handy when makeing fruit roll ups. Parchment paper fits on reel good,that would be a job to put on a small one. I do have a small one, it is nice for herbs,but it does not have a fan. I'm sure I'd use the EX more if I didn't cann so much.


----------



## stargazer (Mar 6, 2009)

I love my Excalibur for the same reason as the last two posts. I have the 9 tray and use it frequently. It is worth the price you pay for it.


----------



## PixieLou (May 1, 2010)

I'm probably in the minority here, but I was not thrilled with the Excalibur. First of all, the thing is huge and would not fit on my kitchen counters. It would not fit under the upper wall cabinets. Also, the door is made really weird - you can't just lift the door to peak in - you have to remove the door. As others mentioned, because of the fan, the herbs would fly around when drying. My herbs would end up on the floor of the dehydrator, so unless I was making a specific herb blend, or didn't mind basil crusted peaches, I would have to dry herbs one at a time. 

I had (and still have) a cheapo Ronco model. I didn't do a lot of dehydrating, and thought it was because of the cheapo dehydrator. But I was less inclined to dehydrate with the Excalibur. So I sold the Excalibur and I continue to use the Ronco.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

PixieLou said:


> I'm probably in the minority here, but I was not thrilled with the Excalibur. First of all, the thing is huge and would not fit on my kitchen counters. It would not fit under the upper wall cabinets. *Also, the door is made really weird *- you can't just lift the door to peak in - you have to remove the door. As others mentioned, because of the fan, the herbs would fly around when drying. My herbs would end up on the floor of the dehydrator, so unless I was making a specific herb blend, or didn't mind basil crusted peaches, I would have to dry herbs one at a time.
> 
> I had (and still have) a cheapo Ronco model. I didn't do a lot of dehydrating, and thought it was because of the cheapo dehydrator. But I was less inclined to dehydrate with the Excalibur. So I sold the Excalibur and I continue to use the Ronco.


The door is made that way for easy removal of the trays, also the fan blows from behind which is the superior way to dehydrate (no rotating trays as it evenly dehydrates). I've used mine a LOT! The size is no problem as I have a nice microwave cart (on wheels), which was the perfect size for it; that is its permanent spot. Good point, however, if you lack counter space or have nothing to set it on. Although I have a dedicated spot in my dining area for my cart, I can move it easily wherever I want. 

As for drying herbs in it? I prefer to hang mine as I dry LARGE quantities of herbs (hang dry from racks suspended from the ceiling or in my drying roof off hooks on cedar slats suspended from the ceiling). However, I have dried herbs in my Excalibur with no problems (you simply cut the stems, dry them, THEN cut the leaves off). No problems with them blowing around... My preferance is drying fruits/veggies, also do a lot of canning, getting into fermenting, too.

Speaking of canning, my giant Rhubarb is calling me :shocked:

Excalibur makes models with less trays, ones that are smaller, but I opted for the largest one. If I am going to put up anything, I never do small amounts, so I fill up my 9-tray whenever I use it. 

7thswan, do you have any good jerky recipes you could share?


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Sorry Lori, I don't have any particular recipes. I usally use a cajin mix I get from the Mennonite store in bulk. It's not made specificaly for Jerky,so I soak the meat in salt water, if I cut it from a big peice. But if I make jerky with the Jerky shooter, I add salt to the burger and add the spice. My Dh gets me makeing up diffrent things because he shops and picks up diffrent(and strange) marinades. So I kinda wing it, tho I should check some out off the web.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Had my 9 tray with timer for 4 years.
Haven't had a 'con' yet.
It's worth every penny I spent!!!!!


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

I've had my Excalibur for 25 years or so. I use it a lot and love it. I can't compare it as I've never used another type, but I would buy another one. I don't have trouble with herbs or partial loads, we've done herbs and flowers to jerky without any problems.


----------



## Tinga (Jul 24, 2011)

Love the Excalibur. I had a bit of sticker shock and buyers remorse after I hit "enter" but once it came and started using it I was thrilled. I like the easy clean-up and loading of the trays. The ability to set the temperature was a BIG plus. 

It's an investment for sure, but will reward you many times over.


ALSO, they have a layaway Plan...

::Layaway Plan Payment Option Yes, we are the first to admit that there are less expensive dehydrators on the market. We also firmly believe that our Excalibur dehydrators will pay for themselves while providing design functionality, safety, speed, and convenience that far exceeds the typical round dehydrator found at your local discount store. We believe this so strongly that we offer an interest free layaway plan payment option. Place your order with us and pay 20% of the total at the time the order is placed. Then make installment payments, until the remaining balance of your order is paid. Make as many or as few installment payments, as you like. However, we do request a minimum of $20.00 per installment. When you make your final payment, we will ship your order. Please allow additional time, if the final payment is made by personal check.
Please note: There is at $20.00 cancellation fee for all layaway plans that are cancelled.


----------



## PixieLou (May 1, 2010)

*lorichristie* - the original poster asked for both pros and *cons*. And I even prefaced my con comments with "_I'm probably in the minority here"_. Personally I don't give a crap about Excaliburs reasoning behind there door design - I thought it was weird and it didn't work for me. You can dry your herbs however you want, but the Excalibur didn't dry herbs for me to my satisfaction. Obviously you are happier than a piginit with yours, but I didn't like mine. So why don't you just go dehydrate something and save your lectures for someone else.


----------



## Homesteader at Heart (Aug 11, 2003)

Thanks for the input, everyone. That is exactly what I wanted...to hear from people who have actually used the Excalibur.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

PixieLou said:


> *lorichristie* - the original poster asked for both pros and *cons*. And I even prefaced my con comments with "_I'm probably in the minority here"_. Personally I don't give a crap about Excaliburs reasoning behind there door design - I thought it was weird and it didn't work for me. You can dry your herbs however you want, but the Excalibur didn't dry herbs for me to my satisfaction. Obviously you are happier than a piginit with yours, but I didn't like mine. *So why don't you just go dehydrate something and save your lectures for someone else*.


This statement was uncalled for and rather rude. My post wasn't a lecture, so you took it completely wrong. Of course I am in the majority who greatly appreciate this superior dehydrator, but that doesn't mean others may just not like it for the reasons you gave. You mentioned it was a CON to dry herbs in, and I explained how EASY it was to dry herbs in by just leaving the leaves on the STEM, putting them in that way, and there is zero problems with them being blown around. The reason I also posted other ways to dry herbs was for a solution to any who currently have an Excalibur and have found they have the same issue. Of course, since it is a superior dehydrator for drying everything, but doesn't work as good for very light herbs (you pointed out why), most would definitely appreciate another option (I'd go nuts trying to dry the quantity of herbs in my dehydrator). I can dry an incredible amount using my alternatives. 

I explained the reason for the door design, as you just made it also a CON, when it is actually a purposely designed PRO (the fan blows air, which escapes through the door, also makes it easy to take the trays out). That also means no rotating of trays, like most others (PROs again).


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I am one who has had a *Ronco* I hated it and *ruined* 10 lbs. of hash browns trying to dehydrate them in the Ronco. 

DH bought me the Excalibur and the next 10 lbs. did not get ruined. Mine don't have the timer, but does have the temp. dial. I use mine to dehydrate the #10 cans of fruit and veg. when we open them and can't use the whole can.

PixieLou, I also think that was a very rude reply to Lorichristie, very uncalled for. You could have very well stated that you didn't like it without all the rude wording.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Ruby, I don't think PixieLou realized I wasn't trying to debate her, but just pointing out some options. Also, I was not trying to lecture her or anything. The OP asked for feedback from those of us who owned Excaliburs to give Pros/Cons, i.e. after using them for some time, it seemed. Thank you for being supportive, very kind of you 

I also know other who have had Ronco's, all told me they were total JUNK, so not surprised.


----------



## Wildfire_Jewel (Nov 5, 2006)

Lorichristie? Why do you dry them suspended from cedar boards??


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Wildfire_Jewel said:


> Lorichristie? Why do you dry them suspended from cedar boards??


DH had strips of cedar left over from a project. I was looking at the pile of them one day, and the light went on. I asked if he would attach the strips to the ceiling of one of our spare bedrooms. I installed a lot of hooks in the cedar strips. When he hung them, I can easily hang bundles of herbs on those hooks. When I harvested my Garlic, I actually hung hundreds in that one room, very space-saving! Now that DH built me two drying racks (for hanging clothes in the Winter), I have one that is also well suited for hanging herbs on. Hanging them in a room, without direct sunlight, and good air circulation (I run a small fan) works very well! When I mentioned drying large quantities, that is what I mean. I have 54 Comfrey plants (mature big ones). When I start drying Comfrey, I have A LOT hanging. Having this setup allows me to harvest an entire type of herb, hang it all, dry it, then put it away, and then hang the next harvest. I dry Mint varieties, Hyssop, Comfrey, Oregano, Basil, Feverfew, Wormwood, Lemon Balm, Dill, and other herbs, too. This saves me a lot of time when I am so busy with canning and dehydrating! This year, our fruit trees are loaded (have Mason Bees, and those happy little buzzers did their jobs). We have 26 fruit trees (Apples, Pears, Cherries, etc..., lots of Blueberries, Strawberries, Blackberries, Marionberries, Raspberries, Currants, etc... Our garden variety is extremely diverse. This year, I will need help :run:


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

I just got my Excalibur in March as a birthday present so I have very little experience drying with it, but I do appreciate the easy slide out trays and the temperature control. Mine doesn't have a timer, but we thought we could use an inline timer if we needed one. 

The BEST thing I've used it for so far is proofing bread dough. I make bread every week and by using the dehydrator to raise the dough, I've been able to cut my time by half or more plus I know exactly how long it will take so I can plan my day better. I would be completely happy with it if that was the only thing it did well.


----------



## strawberrygirl (Feb 11, 2009)

BlackWillowFarm said:


> I just got my Excalibur in March as a birthday present so I have very little experience drying with it, but I do appreciate the easy slide out trays and the temperature control. Mine doesn't have a timer, but we thought we could use an inline timer if we needed one.
> 
> *The BEST thing I've used it for so far is proofing bread dough. * I make bread every week and by using the dehydrator to raise the dough, I've been able to cut my time by half or more plus I know exactly how long it will take so I can plan my day better. I would be completely happy with it if that was the only thing it did well.


That is awesome! I will have to do that next time I want to speed up the process or need it a bit warmer in the house. We keep the thermosthat at 67 in the winter and it seems like it takes forever to proof. 

I just got mine for Mother's Day. We got a great deal thanks to a post here on HT. I am a newbie when it comes to dehydrating, but am excited to learn. 

Can anyone recommend some good books on dehydrating?


----------



## Tinga (Jul 24, 2011)

strawberrygirl said:


> That is awesome! I will have to do that next time I want to speed up the process or need it a bit warmer in the house. We keep the thermosthat at 67 in the winter and it seems like it takes forever to proof.
> 
> I just got mine for Mother's Day. We got a great deal thanks to a post here on HT. I am a newbie when it comes to dehydrating, but am excited to learn.
> 
> Can anyone recommend some good books on dehydrating?


I don't have any books to recommend, however.. I ALWAYS reference this lady's website. Great info and well organized. Takes some of the mystery out of how to process some foods prior to dehydrating. 

Dehydrate2Store.com | Welcome - Educating and Helping Those Who Want To Learn About Dehydration


----------



## earthkitty (Mar 3, 2011)

I LOVE love love mine! I got it for Christmas several years ago from hubby, and actually have put off pressure canning because I dry everything.

I'm sure everyone here is familiar with dehydrate2store - YouTube

That lady is awesome. Love those videos.

One thing I do with mine is when I am drying fruit, I put the parchment paper at the bottom. All the juice collects on the bottom of the machine, kind of like a fruit roll up. I use that to make smoothies! Nothing wasted. 

Also with fruit, if doing different kinds at the same time, put the super jiucy or brighter colored ones on the bottom. Otherwise the juice of the brighter colored fruit will stain the lighter colored fruit. 

IT just works so well, and evenly, I will never have anything other than an Excalibur. And I love that it is huge, means I can get more done at one time.


----------



## earthkitty (Mar 3, 2011)

Oh that is funny that we both posted that woman at the same time...


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Gee, forgot to mention the book (!!!). Excalibur has a great book entitled, *Preserve It Naturally*," and I was very pleasantly surprised just how much it covers. I highly recommend you buy this book!

Strawberrygirl, do you also dehydrate your berry fruits? Looks like a year with a lot of surplus...


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

PixieLou said:


> *lorichristie* - the original poster asked for both pros and *cons*. And I even prefaced my con comments with "_I'm probably in the minority here"_. Personally I don't give a crap about Excaliburs reasoning behind there door design - I thought it was weird and it didn't work for me. You can dry your herbs however you want, but the Excalibur didn't dry herbs for me to my satisfaction. Obviously you are happier than a piginit with yours, but I didn't like mine. * So why don't you just go dehydrate something and save your lectures for someone else*.


Thank you, PixieLou, for your post. Up until this post, I thought I was the only one that responded out of context - misunderstanding another's comments. I have had more than one post deleted because of that. :benice:


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

suitcase_sally said:


> Thank you, PixieLou, for your post. Up until this post, I thought I was the only one that responded out of context - misunderstanding another's comments. I have had more than one post deleted because of that. :benice:


You are thanking her for misunderstanding and upon that basis, being RUDE?! :shocked:

Okay, think this thread needs to revert right back to the OP, where it belongs...


----------



## strawberrygirl (Feb 11, 2009)

Thank you Tinga, Earthkitty, and lorichristie. You have been very helpful. 

I do have the Preserve it Naturally book that came with the dehydrator. So far the only things that I have dehydrated are zucchini chips, and celery. I used my other dehydrator. It doesn't have a temp control and I had to keep switching the trays because it just got too hot. Thus, the reason for the Excalibur purchase. :dance: 

Homesteader at Heart, sorry for hijacking your thread. I hope that you got the answer you were looking for.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

lorichristie said:


> DH had strips of cedar left over from a project. I was looking at the pile of them one day, and the light went on. I asked if he would attach the strips to the ceiling of one of our spare bedrooms. I installed a lot of hooks in the cedar strips. When he hung them, I can easily hang bundles of herbs on those hooks. When I harvested my Garlic, I actually hung hundreds in that one room, very space-saving! Now that DH built me two drying racks (for hanging clothes in the Winter), I have one that is also well suited for hanging herbs on. Hanging them in a room, without direct sunlight, and good air circulation (I run a small fan) works very well! When I mentioned drying large quantities, that is what I mean. I have 54 Comfrey plants (mature big ones). When I start drying Comfrey, I have A LOT hanging. Having this setup allows me to harvest an entire type of herb, hang it all, dry it, then put it away, and then hang the next harvest. I dry Mint varieties, Hyssop, Comfrey, Oregano, Basil, Feverfew, Wormwood, Lemon Balm, Dill, and other herbs, too. This saves me a lot of time when I am so busy with canning and dehydrating! This year, our fruit trees are loaded (have Mason Bees, and those happy little buzzers did their jobs). We have 26 fruit trees (Apples, Pears, Cherries, etc..., lots of Blueberries, Strawberries, Blackberries, Marionberries, Raspberries, Currants, etc... Our garden variety is extremely diverse. This year, I will need help :run:


*Since your drying room is in your home..good idea with the cedar...deters the moths!*


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I, too, am an Excalibur champion, lol. I have the 9-tray with a timer, and I love it! There are a million and one uses for it. The only "con" I might have is I'm not crazy about the door just lifting off as someone else mentioned, but it's only a tiny con and to get a dehydrator of the same quality as the Excalibur with an attached door would run $500-600, or at least that's all I found when I looked. I researched extensively before purchasing my Excalibur, and I'm extremely happy with it.

Strawberry Girl, my recommendation for books are:
"The Dehydrator Bible" Amazon.com: The Dehydrator Bible: Includes over 400 Recipes (9780778802136): Jennifer MacKenzie, Jay Nutt, Don Mercer: Books 

"Mary Bell's Complete Dehydrator Cookbook" Amazon.com: Mary Bell's Complete Dehydrator Cookbook (9780688130244): Mary Bell: Books

You can probably find them at your library, that's where I first got them. 

As others mentioned, the "Dehydrate2Store" site is very, very good also and in some ways better than a book because she goes through things step by step so you can watch as she does them.


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

We have has several different styles, Ronco, American Harvest and Excaliber.

The Excaliber is far and away better than the others we have had, and it is used nearly daily for 4 months of the year.

It is the 9 drawer (no timer). The best part, we bought it gently used for $95


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

lorichristie said:


> You are thanking her for misunderstanding and upon that basis, being RUDE?! :shocked:
> 
> Okay, think this thread needs to revert right back to the OP, where it belongs...


It was tongue-in-cheek (sarcasm), but apparently I had my tongue stuck too far in my cheek.


----------



## Homesteader at Heart (Aug 11, 2003)

Thanks again for all the input. An Excalibur now needs to go on my wishlist, along with a Country Living grain mill and an All-American canner.


----------

